# [EVDL] Yet another lithium battery breakthrough



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ultra-High-Power Lithium-Ion Batteries
New materials from MIT could power laser weapons or give hybrid cars 
jackrabbit acceleration.

http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/22280/

Steve

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Another writeup at:
http://gm-volt.com/2009/03/11/100-fold-lithium-ion-battery-breakthrough/



> Steve West <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Ultra-High-Power Lithium-Ion Batteries
> > New materials from MIT could power laser weapons or give hybrid cars
> > jackrabbit acceleration.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

CmJ1dCB3aHkgd291bGQgYW55b25lIG5lZWQgYSAxMDAgbWlsZSByZWNoYXJnZSB3aGVuIHRoZXkg
Y2FuIApyZWNoYXJnZSBmb3IgYW5vdGhlciAyMCBtaWxlcyBpbiBhIG1pbnV0ZS4Kc29tZSBvZiB5
b3UgcGVvcGxlIGp1c3QgZG9uJ3QgZ2V0IGl0LgoKCi0tLSBPbiBUaHUsIDMvMTIvMDksIEJpbGwg
RHViZSA8YmlsbGR1YmVAa2lsbGFjeWNsZS5jb20+IHdyb3RlOgoKPiBGcm9tOiBCaWxsIER1YmUg
PGJpbGxkdWJlQGtpbGxhY3ljbGUuY29tPgo+IFN1YmplY3Q6IFJlOiBbRVZETF0gWWV0IGFub3Ro
ZXIgbGl0aGl1bSBiYXR0ZXJ5IGJyZWFrdGhyb3VnaAo+IFRvOiAiRWxlY3RyaWMgVmVoaWNsZSBE
aXNjdXNzaW9uIExpc3QiIDxldkBsaXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdT4KPiBEYXRlOiBUaHVyc2RheSwgTWFy
Y2ggMTIsIDIwMDksIDE6MTAgUE0KPiBUaGUgcHJlc2VudCBBMTIzU3lzdGVtcyBNMSBjZWxscyBj
YW4gZG8gYSB0ZW4gCj4gbWludXRlIGNoYXJnZSBmb3IgYSAyMDAgbWlsZSBFViwgYnV0IHRoZSAk
NjAsMDAwKyAKPiBwcmljZSB0YWcgZm9yIHRoZSB0ZW4gbWludXRlIGNoYXJnZXIgaXMgdGhlIAo+
IGRlYWwta2lsbGVyLiBZb3Ugd291bGQgaGF2ZSB0byBmZWVkIHRoYXQgY2hhcmdlciAKPiB3aXRo
IGFib3V0IGEgNTAwIGtXIGdyaWQgY29ubmVjdGlvbi4gVGhpcyBpcyAKPiBwb3NzaWJsZSwgYnV0
IHByaWNleS4gRmlsbGluZyBzdGF0aW9ucyBtaWdodCB3ZWxsIGRvIHRoaXMuCj4gCj4gTm93IG11
bHRpcGx5IHRob3NlIG51bWJlcnMgYnkgdGVuIHRvIGdldCBhIG9uZSAKPiBtaW51dGUgY2hhcmdl
LiBZb3Ugc2VlIHRoZSBwcm9ibGVtLiBBIGNoYXJnZXIgdGhlIAo+IHNpemUgb2YgYSBob3VzZSB0
aGF0IGNvc3RzIGNsb3NlIHRvIG9uZSBtaWxsaW9uIAo+IGRvbGxhcnMgYW5kIHJlcXVpcmVzIGEg
NSBtZWdhd2F0dCBjb25uZWN0aW9uIHRvIAo+IHRoZSBncmlkLiAoWW91IHdvdWxkIGhhdmUgdG8g
bm90aWZ5IEhvb3ZlciBkYW0gCj4gYmVmb3JlIHlvdSBmbGlwcGVkIHRoZSBjaGFyZ2VyIG9uLikK
PiAKPiBIeWJyaWQgY2FycyB3aWxsIGdldCBhIF9odWdlXyBiZW5lZml0IGluIHBhY2sgCj4gc2l6
ZSwgbWF4aW11bSByZWdlbiBjYXBhYmlsaXR5LCBhbmQgZWZmaWNpZW5jeSAKPiB3aXRoIHRoaXMg
bmV3IHRlY2hub2xvZ3kuIFB1cmUgRVZzIHdpbGwgZ2V0IG1vcmUgCj4gZWZmaWNpZW5jeSwgYW5k
IHF1aWNrIGNoYXJnZXMgd2lsbCBhbHNvIGJlIG1vcmUgCj4gZWZmaWNpZW50LCBidXQgdGhlcmUg
YXJlIG90aGVyIHByYWN0aWNhbCAKPiBsaW1pdGF0aW9ucyBmb3IgY2hhcmdpbmcgbXVjaCBmYXN0
ZXIgdGhhbiB0ZW4gbWludXRlcy4KPiAKPiBCaWxsIER1YmUnCj4gCj4gCj4gQXQgMDE6MzQgUE0g
My8xMi8yMDA5LCB5b3Ugd3JvdGU6Cj4gPmhpZ2hyYXRlIGRpc2NoYXJnZSBpc24ndCBtdWNoIG9m
IGEgYnJlYWt0aHJvdWdoIAo+ID5mb3IgYW4gRVYgKGRyYWdzdGVyLCB3aG8gY2FyZXMpIGJ1dCBo
aWdoLXJhdGUgCj4gPmNoYXJnZSB3b3VsZCBiZSBhIG1ham9yIGJyZWFrdGhyb3VnaCB0byBhbGxv
dyAKPiA+ImRyaXZlLXRocm91Z2giIHJlY2hhcmdlcyBvbiAiZnVlbCIKPiBzdGF0aW9ucyBzbyAK
PiA+dGhlIHJhbmdlL2NhcGFjaXR5IGlzc3VlIGdvZXMgYXdheSAoZm9yIGxvY2FsIAo+ID5kcml2
aW5nKSBKYWNrIC0tLSBPbiBUaHUsIDMvMTIvMDksIAo+ID5lbGVjdHJhYmlzaGlAYWsubmV0IDxl
bGVjdHJhYmlzaGlAYWsubmV0PiAKPiA+d3JvdGU6ID4gRnJvbTogZWxlY3RyYWJpc2hpQGFrLm5l
dCAKPiA+PGVsZWN0cmFiaXNoaUBhay5uZXQ+ID4gU3ViamVjdDogUmU6IFtFVkRMXQo+IFlldCAK
PiA+YW5vdGhlciBsaXRoaXVtIGJhdHRlcnkgYnJlYWt0aHJvdWdoID4gVG86IAo+ID4iRWxlY3Ry
aWMgVmVoaWNsZSBEaXNjdXNzaW9uIExpc3QiIAo+ID48ZXZAbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHU+LCBORURS
QUB5YWhvb2dyb3Vwcy5jb20gPiAKPiA+RGF0ZTogVGh1cnNkYXksIE1hcmNoIDEyLCAyMDA5LCAx
MTowMiBBTSA+IEhvbHkgCj4gPkNyaW1lbnkgQmF0bWFuLiA0MDBDIGZvciBhIDkgc2Vjb25kIAo+
ID5kaXNjaGFyZ2UuICBUaGF0ID4gd291bGQgYmUgb25seSA+IDIgc3RyaW5ncyBvZiAKPiA+MTEw
IGNlbGxzIHRvIGdldCBhIDE2MDAgYW1wIDM2MFYgcGFjay4gIElmID4gCj4gPnRoZXkgd2VyZSBw
cmljZWQgPiBhYm91dCB0aGUgc2FtZSBhcyBjdXJyZW50IAo+ID5BMjEzICAxODY1MCBjZWxscyB0
aGlzIHBhY2sgd291bGQgPiBjb3N0IGp1c3QgPiAKPiA+b3ZlciAkMzAwMC4gIE5vIGVuZXJneSB0
byBzcGVhayBvZiBidXQgdGhlIHBvd2VyIAo+ID5kZW5zaXR5ID4gZm9yIGEgZHJhZ3N0ZXIgPiB3
b3VsZCBiZSBhbWF6aW5nIGJ5IAo+ID50b2RheSdzIHN0YW5kYXJkcy4gPiA+ICJUaGUgYXV0aG9y
cyBub3RlCj4gdGhhdCAKPiA+4oCcVHlwaWNhbCBwb3dlciByYXRlcyBmb3IgPiBsaXRoaXVtIGlv
biAKPiA+YmF0dGVyeSA+IG1hdGVyaWFscyBhcmUgaW4gdGhlIHJhbmdlIG9mIDAuNSB0byAyIAo+
ID5rV2tnLiBUaGUgc3BlY2lmaWMgPiBwb3dlciB3ZSA+IG9ic2VydmVkIGZvciB0aGUgCj4gPm1v
ZGlmaWVkIExpRmVQTzQgKDE3MGtXa2cyMSBhdCBhIDQwMEMgcmF0ZSA+IGFuZCAKPiA+OTBrV2tn
ID4gYXQgYSAyMDBDIHJhdGUpIGlzIHR3byBvcmRlcnMgb2YgCj4gPm1hZ25pdHVkZSBoaWdoZXIu
4oCdIiA+ID4gV293ISEgPiA+Cj4gTWlrZSA+ID4gPiAKPiA+T24gVGh1LCBNYXIgMTIsIDIwMDkg
YXQgNzo0OCBBTSAsIHN0b3JtIGNvbm5vcnMgCj4gPndyb3RlOiA+ID4gPiBBbm90aGVyIHdyaXRl
dXAgYXQ6ID4gPgo+ID4gPiA+ID4gPiAKPiA+aHR0cDovL2dtLXZvbHQuY29tLzIwMDkvMDMvMTEv
MTAwLWZvbGQtbGl0aGl1bS1pb24tYmF0dGVyeS1icmVha3Rocm91Z2gvCj4gIAo+ID4gPiA+ID4g
PiBPbiBUaHUsIE1hciAxMiwgMjAwOSBhdCAxMjo0MiBBTSwKPiBTdGV2ZSAKPiA+V2VzdCA+IDxz
dGV2ZUBzZXJhdG8uY29tPiB3cm90ZTogPiA+Pgo+IAo+ID5VbHRyYS1IaWdoLVBvd2VyIExpdGhp
dW0tSW9uIEJhdHRlcmllcyA+ID4+Cj4gTmV3IAo+ID5tYXRlcmlhbHMgZnJvbSBNSVQgY291bGQg
cG93ZXIgbGFzZXIgd2VhcG9ucyA+IAo+ID5vciBnaXZlIGh5YnJpZCBjYXJzID4gPj4gamFja3Jh
YmJpdCAKPiA+YWNjZWxlcmF0aW9uLiA+ID4+ID4gPj4gCj4gPmh0dHA6Ly93d3cudGVjaG5vbG9n
eXJldmlldy5jb20vZW5lcmd5LzIyMjgwLyA+ID4KPiAKPiA+ID4gPiA+PiBTdGV2ZSA+ID4+ID4g
Pj4gCj4gPl9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fID4g
Cj4gPiAgPj4gR2VuZXJhbCBFVkRMIHN1cHBvcnQ6IAo+ID5odHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC8g
PiA+PiBVc2FnZSBndWlkZWxpbmVzOgo+ID4gCj4gPmh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwL2luZGV4
Lmh0bWwjY29udiA+ID4+IAo+ID5BcmNoaXZlczogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2FyY2hpdmUvID4g
Pj4gCj4gPlN1YnNjcmlwdGlvbiBvcHRpb25zOiA+IAo+ID5odHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUv
bWFpbG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldiA+ID4+Cj4gPiAgCj4gPiA+PiA+ID4gPiA+ID4gPiA+ID4gLS0K
PiA+ID4gCj4gPmh0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXVzdGluZXYub3JnL2V2YWxidW0vMTA1OSA+ID4gCj4gPmh0
dHA6Ly9zdG9ybXNlbGVjdHJpYy5ibG9nc3BvdC5jb20vID4gPiAKPiA+U3Rvcm0gPiA+ID4gPiAK
PiA+X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18gPiAKPiA+
ICA+IEdlbmVyYWwgRVZETCBzdXBwb3J0OiAKPiA+aHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvID4gPiBV
c2FnZSBndWlkZWxpbmVzOiAKPiA+aHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvaW5kZXguaHRtbCNjb252
ID4gPiAKPiA+QXJjaGl2ZXM6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9hcmNoaXZlLyA+ID4gCj4gPlN1YnNj
cmlwdGlvbiBvcHRpb25zOiA+IAo+ID5odHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9saXN0
aW5mby9ldiA+ID4gCj4gPl9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fID4gCj4gPiAgR2VuZXJhbCBFVkRMIHN1cHBvcnQ6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxw
LyA+IAo+ID5Vc2FnZSBndWlkZWxpbmVzOiAKPiA+aHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvaW5kZXgu
aHRtbCNjb252ID4gQXJjaGl2ZXM6IAo+ID5odHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvYXJjaGl2ZS8gPiBTdWJz
Y3JpcHRpb24gCj4gPm9wdGlvbnM6ID4gCj4gPmh0dHA6Ly9saXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFu
L2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2IAo+ID5fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fXyAKPiA+R2VuZXJhbCBFVkRMIHN1cHBvcnQ6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwLyAK
PiA+VXNhZ2UgZ3VpZGVsaW5lczogCj4gPmh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwL2luZGV4Lmh0bWwj
Y29udiBBcmNoaXZlczogCj4gPmh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9hcmNoaXZlLyBTdWJzY3JpcHRpb24g
b3B0aW9uczogCj4gPmh0dHA6Ly9saXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2Cj4g
Cj4gCj4gX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18KPiBH
ZW5lcmFsIEVWREwgc3VwcG9ydDogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvCj4gVXNhZ2UgZ3VpZGVs
aW5lczogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvaW5kZXguaHRtbCNjb252Cj4gQXJjaGl2ZXM6IGh0
dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9hcmNoaXZlLwo+IFN1YnNjcmlwdGlvbiBvcHRpb25zOgo+IGh0dHA6Ly9s
aXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2CgpfX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fXwpHZW5lcmFsIEVWREwgc3VwcG9ydDogaHR0cDovL2V2
ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvClVzYWdlIGd1aWRlbGluZXM6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwL2luZGV4
Lmh0bWwjY29udgpBcmNoaXZlczogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2FyY2hpdmUvClN1YnNjcmlwdGlv
biBvcHRpb25zOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldgoK


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bill Dube wrote:
> > The present A123Systems M1 cells can do a ten
> > minute charge for a 200 mile EV, but the $60,000+
> > price tag for the ten minute charger is the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jack Murray wrote:
> > but why would anyone need a 100 mile recharge when they can
> > recharge for another 20 miles in a minute.
> > some of you people just don't get it.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> evan foss <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > So I am going to venture that a new factory built EV with
> > a little over a 150 mile range would come in at $50K the batteries.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Zeke, I'm not sure that he meant that the battery pack itself would cost 
$50k - there is a missing word in the message that makes a lot of 
difference. I think that he meant $50k for the entire vehicle including the 
batteries.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Zeke Yewdall" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, March 14, 2009 7:55 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Yet another lithium battery breakthrough


>


> evan foss <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> So I am going to venture that a new factory built EV with
> >> a little over a 150 mile range would come in at $50K the batteries.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Zeke, I'm not sure that he meant that the battery pack itself would cost
> > $50k - there is a missing word in the message that makes a lot of
> > difference. I think that he meant $50k for the entire vehicle including t=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On Saturday 14 March 2009 05:17 pm, Duane Engle wrote:
> > You might check out this article before making any decisions.
> www.worldscience.net/exclusives/090311 batteries.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Shody Ryon <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Shody Ryon <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 15 Mar 2009 at 10:07, Jack Murray wrote:
> 
> > what you say above is exactly why YOU are an "EV Dummy".
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 15 Mar 2009 at 22:27, a couple of people wrote:
> 
> trojan nuke ... radiation and radioactive dust ... "clean coal" ... nukes...
> solar, wind and ocean ... ecosystems ... how long paper lasts in a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Jack Murray wrote:
> > > but why would anyone need a 100 mile recharge when they can
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jorg Brown wrote:
> 
> > A 1-minute charge will not happen in
> > our lifetime. The batteries aren't the problem.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Doug Weathers wrote:
> 
> >
> > On Mar 16, 2009, at 2:58 AM, Jorg Brown wrote:
> ...


----------

